# Pick your words carefully



## chippin-in (Dec 6, 2011)

I dont know if this qualifies as a legitimate post, but the other day I saw a check I had my wife write for the payment of some wood. I looked at the "memo" line which she had written "wood" (obviously).

Then I thought...hmmmm. Depending on how you relayed this info to someone else, it could sound bad. For instance, if I said " I gave that man $40.00 dollars because he gave me wood.

Just a thought.

Robert


----------



## txpaulie (Dec 6, 2011)

I'll post pics of my latest project in progress soon...
Building a second floor deck outside my wife's second floor sewing room...

I overheard her telling a friend, "I've always wanted a big deck"...:i_dunno:

Humbling.

p


----------

